# Ceramic Wool



## Phillip868

Hi guys, I thought I might ask the experts here. Today while I was buying a couple of stuff at Midas, I saw they have a roll of LK Smoker wool. this is the stuff you put under your smoker and pour spirits on and it burns for quite a long time. I spoke to the guy in the department and he said it is a type of cotton. Now, I just googled it and it turns out it is some sort of Ceramic wool. Would you consider it safe to use as a wicking material? How different is it from the ceramic used in some tanks? The fact that it soaks up liquid really well, handles high temperatures and the price of R25 for 50cm x 6cm makes it appealing, that is my only reason for asking. I am not tempted to buy it if it is not safe. 
The research I could do in the past 30min is not that clear and all I can find is the braided ceramic wicks. Any Ideas?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## cam

interesting.... i wouldnt mind testing, after a long boil and a bit of research on the manufacturers page.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Phillip868 said:


> Hi guys, I thought I might ask the experts here. Today while I was buying a couple of stuff at Midas, I saw they have a roll of LK Smoker wool. this is the stuff you put under your smoker and pour spirits on and it burns for quite a long time. I spoke to the guy in the department and he said it is a type of cotton. Now, I just googled it and it turns out it is some sort of Ceramic wool. Would you consider it safe to use as a wicking material? How different is it from the ceramic used in some tanks? The fact that it soaks up liquid really well, handles high temperatures and the price of R25 for 50cm x 6cm makes it appealing, that is my only reason for asking. I am not tempted to buy it if it is not safe.
> The research I could do in the past 30min is not that clear and all I can find is the braided ceramic wicks. Any Ideas?


I think the main thing to establish is if it emits anything / undergoes any chemical changes under heat. Could be interesting though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cam

indeed, hence the need to contact the manufacturer and find out exact composition for further research.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Phillip868

cam said:


> interesting.... i wouldnt mind testing, after a long boil and a bit of research on the manufacturers page.


Long Boil.....Please do elaborate.
If you test it, would you please let me know? Thanks for taking an interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

boil it to remove any oils and as many other impurities as possible.


----------



## Phillip868

cam said:


> boil it to remove any oils and as many other impurities as possible.


I see. Makes sense. I am trying to find a material safety data sheet on this and Silica wick for caparison, Any Ideas? Anyone?


----------



## blujeenz

Phillip868 said:


> Hi guys, I thought I might ask the experts here. Today while I was buying a couple of stuff at Midas, I saw they have a roll of LK Smoker wool. this is the stuff you put under your smoker and pour spirits on and it burns for quite a long time. I spoke to the guy in the department and he said it is a type of cotton. Now, I just googled it and it turns out it is some sort of Ceramic wool. Would you consider it safe to use as a wicking material? How different is it from the ceramic used in some tanks? The fact that it soaks up liquid really well, handles high temperatures and the price of R25 for 50cm x 6cm makes it appealing, that is my only reason for asking. I am not tempted to buy it if it is not safe.
> The research I could do in the past 30min is not that clear and all I can find is the braided ceramic wicks. Any Ideas?



Main question to be asking yourself is, can you inhale any loose particles?
Unless you want a scratching throat and 40yr cough, assume all common and garden materials are unsafe until shown otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

I have an idea if it was safe, vapers would have used it long ago. There was a huge outcry when the first Nautilus commercial coils were wicked with ceramic. They had to change over to cotton.

The ceramic wicking from rbasupplies.com has been heat treated at high temperatures for an extended period of time to make it safe.

The new ceramic commercial coils now coming onto the market contain ceramic in a more solid form.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz

A quick google yielded Lk's site, maybe hit them up for more info.
http://www.lks.co.za/index.php/braa...ool-only-ceramic-for-use-with-120-1-and-120-2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phillip868

blujeenz said:


> Main question to be asking yourself is, can you inhale any loose particles?
> Unless you want a scratching throat and 40yr cough, assume all common and garden materials are unsafe until shown otherwise.


I agree with you, its just that that I was a bit curious. Maybe someone out there already tried it and found it safe/unsafe. Would like to know without actually spending my vape budget on something I will probably never use, unless it works awesomely then I'll kick myself ( Softly ).


----------



## Phillip868

Andre said:


> I have an idea if it was safe, vapers would have used it long ago. There was a huge outcry when the first Nautilus commercial coils were wicked with ceramic. They had to change over to cotton.
> 
> The ceramic wicking from rbasupplies.com has been heat treated at high temperatures for an extended period of time to make it safe.
> 
> The new ceramic commercial coils now coming onto the market contain ceramic in a more solid form.


I saw that article on Reddit earlier about the Atlantis and Nauti coils. That just tickled my curiosity further. Thanks for the clarification, I appreciate it.


----------



## cam

you make a good point bluejeenz, however i think with careful research and sanitary preparation i wouldnt rite it off as a possibility just yet.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Phillip868 said:


> Hi guys, I thought I might ask the experts here. Today while I was buying a couple of stuff at Midas, I saw they have a roll of LK Smoker wool. this is the stuff you put under your smoker and pour spirits on and it burns for quite a long time. I spoke to the guy in the department and he said it is a type of cotton. Now, I just googled it and it turns out it is some sort of Ceramic wool. Would you consider it safe to use as a wicking material? How different is it from the ceramic used in some tanks? The fact that it soaks up liquid really well, handles high temperatures and the price of R25 for 50cm x 6cm makes it appealing, that is my only reason for asking. I am not tempted to buy it if it is not safe.
> The research I could do in the past 30min is not that clear and all I can find is the braided ceramic wicks. Any Ideas?


 
Don't do it - it's recommended not to
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/rayon-for-wicks-not-a-good-idea.15412/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## cam

thanks for the extra info... saved me a lot of troubbe and wasted time behind the screen


----------



## zadiac

cam said:


> thanks for the extra info... saved me a lot of troubbe and wasted time behind the screen



That vaping underground thread is nonsense. Thousands of vapers use rayon every day for more than a year now and this is the only case? I call BS. Rayone is perfectly safe to use as wicking.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Don't do it - it's recommended not to
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/rayon-for-wicks-not-a-good-idea.15412/


Now I dont know if they had TC in 2014, but the OP from that article seems like a dimwit and I quote:


> I could taste the cooked rayon and it became more noticeable as the days went on.
> 
> I strongly suspect that cooking the rayon within a heating coil is not safe to vape. It is not possible to use rayon as a wick without cooking it to carbon when it has a heating element wrapped around it.I re-wicked every other day as the rayon was toast - completely broken down with the heat.



he can taste cooked rayon but carries on?
Wick is completely broken down in 1 day from heat?
Seems like this dude needs parental supervision to operate a vape device.
Do me a favor people, switch on your common sense filters please.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac

I don't think he was using rayon. He sounds like an idiot anyway. That's why I said his post is BS.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

Also remember there are different kinds of rayon, the one we know and use is rayon cellucotton. That's cool. Other kinds of rayon not so much

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

ET said:


> Also remember there are different kinds of rayon, the one we know and use is rayon cellucotton. That's cool. Other kinds of rayon not so much



Agreed. I have both the normal rayon cotton and the cellucotton. The normal one has a taste and you have to boil it. The cellucotton doesn't have a taste and you can use it straight out the box. Still the best one for menthol juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> That vaping underground thread is nonsense. Thousands of vapers use rayon every day for more than a year now and this is the only case? I call BS. Rayone is perfectly safe to use as wicking.



Agree 1,000,000% what a crock of crap! Rayon really rocks and I have been using it for most of my vaping life!


----------



## cam

Agree on the rayon, have been loving it of late, especially when paired with as, very clean. 
So as I see it we still arnt much closer on the ceramic wick option.. may still dig a bit deeper... in the name of science


----------



## Clouder

Also, wanted to know, can normal cotton be used (like make up removal cotton)?

I was looking at my wife's cotton bag and wondered how it would wick!


----------



## Cespian

Clouder said:


> Also, wanted to know, can normal cotton be used (like make up removal cotton)?
> 
> I was looking at my wife's cotton bag and wondered how it would wick!



Most cosmetic cotton is bleached/dyed, you would need to boil the crap out of it before you can use it. Koh Gen Doh is super cheap though. So instead of the stress of wondering if cotton will work, just pick up a pack of Organic Cotton from your local B&M


----------



## NewOobY

i'm far to scared to try stuff that is not initially intended to be used for a specific purpose - like some medicines say for external use only, I wouldn't ever think of using it to clean a wound in my mouth that I received from the previous nights kumite class. This is why I am not an inventor I guess, big up to the people that are willing to try and figure out new and exciting things for us. I applaud you guys and gals.


----------

